# Fluval U3 broke after a month



## opakg (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone had any trouble with fluval u3 internal filter, I bought it in october, and it today has died.

I haven't overloaded it or anything, the flow cut down really badly, then after about an hour it stopped working full stop.
Any ideas on what I can do?


----------



## opakg (Oct 14, 2011)

I periodically unplugged and plugged back in, got it working again (for now)
Can we get the thread closed mods? Tah.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Most likely the impeller needs cleaning. It'll probably stop again at some point.

This will show you how: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcFo7TMWdlk
Not sure he calls it an impeller, it's the green thing that looks like a little fan.


----------



## opakg (Oct 14, 2011)

_simon_ said:


> Most likely the impeller needs cleaning. It'll probably stop again at some point.
> 
> This will show you how: how to clean/fix a fluval u series filter - YouTube
> Not sure he calls it an impeller, it's the green thing that looks like a little fan.


Yeah I cleaned the impeller and it was spinning nicely, nothing wrong there, I think it may have been inside the motor itsself, failing to kick in.
It probably will stop again, but this is the WORST month for a filter to die, so I will continue to use it until I get no luck at all.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

contact wherever you got it from if you bought it new because its still in warrantee!


----------



## opakg (Oct 14, 2011)

Moogloo said:


> contact wherever you got it from if you bought it new because its still in warrantee!


No warranty with the seller as was on ebay and they don't offer any returns faulty or working after 7 days, but is still with hagen. I have just completed the warranty form to start it off online, now lets see how long this damn filter lasts, is a really good, nice looking easy to use filter and is utterly silent. Seems it was too good.


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi,did you do a water change or anything before it stopped? Have you cleaned out the sponges?Sometimes what happens is an air lock,when the water level drops to a certain point on the filter (as in a water change) or if the filter is taken out of the water and put back etc it creates an air lock sometimes when the tank is refilled.Usualy turning it off and on can dislodge it or tapping it a few times.If it isn't clogged up and is regularly maintained it may of been just an air lock.I hope you sort it.


----------

